# NC but



## Paris one (Nov 18, 2021)

He texted after one week of No Contract that he needs his meds. Know that I still love him but not sure how to be when he gets here or what to say. Can you guys give me some suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Perhaps leave them in the mailbox? On the front steps? 

And if he has anything else there, you might want to collect it all up and put it in a pile. 

If it were me, I'd not see him. It takes many weeks to get the emotions out of your system. If you see this person, you'll have to start over again.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree. Every time NC is broken, the clock resets. If possible, don’t see him or speak with him.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Then the next time he will need his boots, then some tax papers he has to look for himself. So you go from NC to him rummaging around the house for two hours. Then it's "hey I couldn't find the papers and it's late, can I just crash on the couch tonight?" Then before you know it he's worn down your defences and squirmed right back into your life.

Drop the meds off at a neutral parties place, I wouldn't let him come to the home at all.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Paris one said:


> He texted after one week of No Contract that he needs his meds. Know that I still love him but not sure how to be when he gets here or what to say. Can you guys give me some suggestions?
> Thanks


Sure! Don't say anything. Do "be" anything. If he needs his meds, drop them off with the receptionist at work (his or yours), or put them on the front porch, or mail them to his parent's house, or pay for an Uber delivery driver to take them over, or ... or... or .... etc. and tell him how you intend to get the meds to him WITHOUT coming into contact with you. NO contact does not mean "a teeny little bit of contact if it's for something he needs"...it means NO CONTACT WHATSOEVER. None. Nada. Zip. Zero. 

Sooo...be creative. How are you going to get him the meds that he does reasonably need without any contact? That's what you do.


----------

